# GoPro Hero3 Black Edition



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn that was fast … well looks like my hero 2 will be up for sale as I am ordering one today.








HERO3 Black Edition | Wi-Fi enabled | Most Advanced HD GoPro Ever


----------



## nickoto (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow 2.7k 30fps for $400. That's pretty epic.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

I stayed up until 2am CST for the preoder and bought one...the website was crashing left and right. When the countdown on the website hit 00:00:00 it switched to the Hero2 page instead of the Hero 3 page and I feel like a lot of people probably ordered the Hero2 thinking it was the Hero3.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone find any info on battery life?


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Bought the Hero2 in late Sep. Promptly returned it after seeing the footage / reading the specs. The Black Edition is just too good! Preordered the Black, Battery BacPac, Chest/Head/Helmet Front/Vented Helmet/Tripod mount...that should set me up nicely. I still have to pick up a GorillaPod, maybe a GoPole, and a card but those come easy. I'm way stoked for this camera to come in though - too bad I have to wait until Nov14th.


----------

